# ASUS Improves RAM performance every single BIOS update



## xkm1948 (Sep 30, 2016)

The new 3402 BIOS of Sabertooth X99 offers a small amount of RAM performance gain over 3301. It is good to see ASUS keeps optimizing performance for X99 platform.

3101 BIOS:





3301 BIOS


 

3402 BIOS


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2016)

Not just RAM, L2 and L3 cache got a significant boost as well.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 30, 2016)

Nice.
Now where is my update to HBM speeds for my x58 board ASUS?


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 30, 2016)

You're rocking a triple channel on that baby. It's still significantly faster than 3/4 of systems even today if you have decently fast RAM on it.


----------



## ASOT (Sep 30, 2016)

Z170-A BIOS 2202
1.CPU uCode update
2.Support more PCIe-1394 devices.

Previous version Z170-A BIOS 2001 added improve system stability now this one,better and better.


----------



## Damocles (Sep 30, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> The new 3402 BIOS of Sabertooth X99 offers a small amount of RAM performance gain over 3301. It is good to see ASUS keeps optimizing performance for X99 platform.
> 
> 3101 BIOS:
> View attachment 79462
> ...


Do you by any chance know if this is the case for my mobo, ASUS Z97-P. Or is it only for X99 mobos? I always update the bios when a new version is released.


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 30, 2016)

I need to update, but then i'll end up spending all day tweaking bios settings....



			
				Asus said:
			
		

> RAMPAGE V EDITION 10 BIOS 1003
> 1. Speed up boot time
> 
> 2. Improve DDR4 memory compatibility
> ...


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 30, 2016)

ASUS needs to be more descriptive with their bios change logs.  I can't think of one update I've ever gotten that doesn't include the generic line: "Improve system stability."


----------



## hat (Sep 30, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> ASUS needs to be more descriptive with their bios change logs.  I can't think of one update I've ever gotten that doesn't include the generic line: "Improve system stability."


"Make computer better"


----------



## Toothless (Sep 30, 2016)

hat said:


> "Make computer better"


Computer be gooder


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 30, 2016)

Toothless said:


> Computer be gooder



OT but my god your new avatar is frightening at first glance...


----------



## Toothless (Sep 30, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> OT but my god your new avatar is frightening at first glance...


BLEEEEYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 30, 2016)

Toothless said:


> BLEEEEYYYYYYYYYY








That may have been slightly more terrifying than I intended...  but google is never wrong.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 30, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> That may have been slightly more terrifying than I intended...  but google is never wrong.


good photo cannot see selfi stick


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> good photo cannot see selfi stick



That's cause I ate it.

And yes, I'll stop now, mods.


----------



## AndyGawg (Oct 13, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Nice.
> Now where is my update to HBM speeds for my x58 board ASUS?



Indeed!! I also have a dedicated Folding machine. X58 Sabertooth, 17 990x (6+6) and a GTX 780ti (Gigabyte GHz edition). There have been no BIOS updates at all for about 5 years!! It will not do!!


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 13, 2016)

AndyGawg said:


> Indeed!! I also have a dedicated Folding machine. X58 Sabertooth, 17 990x (6+6) and a GTX 780ti (Gigabyte GHz edition). There have been no BIOS updates at all for about 5 years!! It will not do!!



They can't "improve stability" anymore, so unsure of what to do, they stopped.


----------



## AndyGawg (Oct 30, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> They can't "improve stability" anymore, so unsure of what to do, they stopped.



Yeah, that's what I meant actually. Sorry for my over the top sarcasm.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 30, 2016)

If they were still supporting the x58 platform, that would be amazing


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 30, 2016)

AndyGawg said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant actually. Sorry for my over the top sarcasm.



lol I was just joking around.


----------



## AndyGawg (Oct 30, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> lol I was just joking around.



I was pretty sure that was the case. Just playing safe. But wish I hadn't posted that now!


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 30, 2016)

AndyGawg said:


> I was pretty sure that was the case. Just playing safe. But wish I hadn't posted that now!



Meh, worse things have happened.


----------



## AndyGawg (Oct 30, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Meh, worse things have happened.



Very true. Just a few people on any forum seem to have an amazing capacity to be offended/upset, when nothing negative has been said. You are clearly not one of them, if fact same goes for this forum in general.

I guess I should stop reading the kiddie forums at Steam. I have been attacked many times (only on that forum, well Nvida too actually) after posting, politely a suggestion which was absolutely correct. Hence my carefulness.  I can only suppose they are embarrassed because the majority of such questions are really simple. In one I figured out he was using his _onboard Intel graphics_, totally wasting his_ GTX970._ I was attacked and and abused for that even though it must as solved his problem - it was as plain as day.  Also he never posted in that thread again. It really is funny sometimes. 

Anyhow, it's nice to be on a forum like this where the feeling is far more mature. Avoid Steam forums!! Nvidia driver feedback forum is almost as bad. Sheeesh.


----------



## RealNeil (Oct 31, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> It is good to see ASUS keeps optimizing performance for X99 platform.



I'm amazed that you're testing system performance between BIOS revisions while *I* can't seem to get off my ass to build my two new X99 systems.

I've had the parts for one of them for 6 weeks, and the second one for 2 weeks. I can't seem to get in gear.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 31, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> I'm amazed that you're testing system performance between BIOS revisions while *I* can't seem to get off my ass to build my two new X99 systems.
> 
> I've had the parts for one of them for 6 weeks, and the second one for 2 weeks. I can't seem to get in gear.



Send them over. I don't mind another X99 pc


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 31, 2016)

We can relieve you of that burden


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 4, 2016)

ill take one of those x99 machines


----------

